# Help: lethargic sheep



## Farmgirls4ever (Aug 14, 2014)

My daughters two year old ewe (Emily) has become lethargic and eating very little. I noticed around her eyes and her gums were pale, not bright pink like usual.  We could not speak with the local vet today, so I treated her with ivermectin.  Any suggestions until we are able to get a vet out hereaa (middle of the woods in Northeast Florida)


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 14, 2014)

Do you have any Nutridrench for sheep to give her?

I wish I had anther idea, hope someone more experienced posts soon.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nutridrench would be a great help I think.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Temp? I suggest if color doesn't improve within 3 or 4 days to give a different dewormer.


----------



## Farmgirls4ever (Aug 19, 2014)

hank you so much for all of your advice.  We called a vet and he gave her cydectin and lev....along with vitamin b complex an antibiotic and bantamine.  She is much better and today we will be letting her out to pasture.  Thank you for all of your advice


----------

